# Omega Quartz Cal 1337



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all, help/advice needed.

I've been given 1894 Omega Seamaster quartz watch with cal 1337 movement. The second hand is jumpling two seconds at a time so I repaced the 391 Renatta battery with one of the same. I find now that I cannot set the time and when depressing the button at the two o clock position the movement developes a mind of its own jumping several second and then stopping before going back to two second jumps. I have accessed a manual over the net and it appears I am setting the watch in the correct manner but it will not behave.

The movement is clean and looks good. Any advice would be welcome. Cheers.


----------



## Firestarts (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, that's Great Sir !!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Firestarts said:


> Oh, that's Great Sir !!


Am I missing something here???????????????????


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

streety said:


> Hi all, help/advice needed.
> 
> I've been given 1984 Omega Seamaster quartz watch with cal 1337 movement. The second hand is jumpling two seconds at a time so I repaced the 391 Renatta battery with one of the same. I find now that I cannot set the time and when depressing the button at the two o clock position the movement developes a mind of its own jumping several second and then stopping before going back to two second jumps. I have accessed a manual over the net and it appears I am setting the watch in the correct manner but it will not behave.
> 
> The movement is clean and looks good. Any advice would be welcome. Cheers.


Sorry should have read 1984!!!!!!. Must stay of the shed sherry


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Obviously a problem with the electronics, I would think. You need to get it checked out by an expert with the right test equipment.


----------

